# Returning to stock?



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Can I use the R3L3AS3DRoot application to return to stock from Liberty? If so is it as simple as plugging in, making sure that usb debugging is checked and in charge only mode then start it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm not sure but if it doesn't.....

http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/9906-bionic-path-saver-1-click-method/

you can use the above link and it will put you back on stock .886 it will also push 5.5.893 & 5.9.901 to your sd card so that if you wish you can go into stock recovery and apply those updates...with that said if you use root access, make sure to root & 43v3root at the .886 stage


----------

